# Entnahmegebot



## Krabat_11 (11. Mai 2015)

Moin Boardies,

um es gleich vorweg zu nehmen, ich befische diese Strecke NICHT!
Es gibt bei uns eine ziemlich lange Flußstrecke, auf der es ein Entnahmegebot für Waller, Rapfen, Schwarzmundgrundel gibt.
Was mich interessiert ist, wie soll das einigermaßen "appetitlich" besser waidgerecht umgesetzt werden?
Fisch töten und dann?  Ab einer bestimmten Größe wird das zum Problem. Ein 70cm Waller landet in der Küche, eine 15cm Grundel vielleicht auch noch, Rapfen sind nicht wirklich als kulinarische Offenbarung bekannt.


----------



## ronram (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: Entnahmegebot*

Ist denn das Entnahmegebot für die entsprechende Strecke einem Verwertungszwang gleichzusetzen? 
Oder handelt es sich um eine Hegemaßnahme, sodass das Töten des Welses, des Rapfens und der Grundel schon durch das Entfernen aus dem Wasser gerechtfertigt wird?

Da würde ich mal nachfragen....


----------



## Krabat_11 (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: Entnahmegebot*



ronram schrieb:


> Ist denn das Entnahmegebot für die entsprechende Strecke einem Verwertungszwang gleichzusetzen?
> Oder handelt es sich um eine Hegemaßnahme, sodass das Töten des Welses, des Rapfens und der Grundel schon durch das Entfernen aus dem Wasser gerechtfertigt wird?
> 
> Da würde ich mal nachfragen....



letzteres....


----------



## ronram (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: Entnahmegebot*

Hmm...Fleischwolf?
Ich habe noch keinen Rapfen gegessen [emoji14].
Muss dazu aber auch sagen, dass ich es nicht vorhabe.


----------



## u-see fischer (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: Entnahmegebot*



ronram schrieb:


> ....Oder handelt es sich um eine Hegemaßnahme, sodass das Töten des Welses, des Rapfens und der Grundel schon durch das Entfernen aus dem Wasser gerechtfertigt wird?......



Wenn also das Entnahmegebot mit Hegemaßnahmen begründet ist, muß halt jeder Fisch entnommen werden. Die Hegemaßnahme sind Grund genug für die Entnahme, eine Verwertung muß dann nicht zwingend erfolgen.

Würde jedoch im Bekanntenkreis nach Abnehmer suchen. Kenne einige Asiaten die z.B. dankbare Abnehmer für fast jeden Fisch sind, auch Rapfen, Brassen und andere Weißfische werden gerne mit einem Lächeln angenommen.


----------



## Jose (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: Entnahmegebot*

man bleibt als angler ja oft richtig allein mit regeln usw.

an der unteren Sieg gabs vor jahren (2?) eine entnahmepflicht für welse (waller, wenn ihr nur süddeutsch könnt) UND eine telNr, wo der fisch zur verwertung abgeliefert werden konnte (war wohl ein tierheim).

zumindest soweit sollten die gedanken der anordnungsschreiber reichen, dass die dem angler auch praktische lösungen für ihre gebote anbieten.

ohne würde ich, tierschutzgerecht, releasen. weil ohne vernünftigen...


----------



## Rhxnxr (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: Entnahmegebot*



Krabat_11 schrieb:


> . Ein 70cm Waller landet in der Küche, eine 15cm Grundel vielleicht auch noch, Rapfen sind nicht wirklich als kulinarische Offenbarung bekannt.



Täusch dich da nicht, es gibt auch Leute die Rapfen essen |uhoh:.

Ich muss aus unseren Bächen auch jeden Döbel entnehmen, den ich fange, egal ob 10 oder 50cm. Das kotzt mich schon manchmal an, aber hilft ja nix.
Teilweise verschenk ich sie, aber oft enden sie auch als Hühner-, Katzen- oder Frettchenfutter (beim Nachbarn).


----------



## Jose (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: Entnahmegebot*



Rhöner schrieb:


> ...Ich muss aus unseren Bächen auch jeden Döbel entnehmen, den ich fange, egal ob 10 oder 50cm. Das kotzt mich schon manchmal an, aber hilft ja nix....




ich verstehe: du willst nicht.
ich verstehe: du musst
ich verstehe: du kriegst das kotzen deshalb

ich empfehle: schaixx drauf!!!
nicht auf den fisch, auf die reglementierung


die leier von wertem und unwertem..., einfach nur kotz seit mindestens 33


----------



## Trollwut (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: Entnahmegebot*

Solltest du dich für töten entscheiden, aber Probleme mit Abnehmern haben, nimm dir ein Schneidbrettchen und ein Fleischerbeil mit ans Wasser. Zerkleinern und an der selben Stelle die nächsten Tage dicke Raubfische und Aale fangen |wavey:


----------



## Ossipeter (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: Entnahmegebot*

Sehr gute Lösung, das kannst du auch mit einem guten Mehrzweckmesser mit nachhaltiger Klinge machen. Da brauchst du kein Hackebeil.


----------



## bombe20 (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: Entnahmegebot*



Jose schrieb:


> die leier von wertem und unwertem..., einfach nur kotz seit mindestens 33


den vergleich finde ich ein wenig weit her geholt. ein entnahmegebot wird ja nicht aus ideologischen gründen erlassen sondern um regulierend in vorhandene populationen einzugreifen. so eine maßnahme dient der reduzierung, nicht der ausrottung einer art. ob das nun sinnvoll ist oder nicht oder wie es der angler empfindet, lasse ich mal dahin gestellt. theoretischer weise sollte man aber davon ausgehen können, dass eine belastbare empirie dieser maßnahme zu grunde liegt. durchgeführt, erhoben und ausgewertet von fachleuten. und irgendwo sollte diese auch einzusehen sein.
grundsätzlich bin ich aber auf deiner seite: wo kein kläger da kein richter. mich würde es auch anstinken fische abknüppeln zu müssen, die ich nicht auf dem teller haben möchte.


----------



## bombe20 (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: Entnahmegebot*

@trollwut
@ossipeter
das war auch mein erster gedanke. nur kann das in unappetitliche arbeit ausarten, wenn man ein paar brassen oder döbel über 60cm fängt und für diese das entnahmegebot evtl. gerade gilt. das ist dann hack and slay und nicht mehr angeln.


----------



## jkc (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: Entnahmegebot*



bombe20 schrieb:


> Ein entnahmegebot wird ja nicht aus ideologischen Gründen erlassen...



:vik: Ich denke den Satz sollten sich viele Veieinsvorstände einrahmen.
Oder kennst Du auch nur einen Einzigen der eine belastbare Empirie zu dieser Maßnahme zu Grunde liegen hat?:q

Grüße JK


----------



## bombe20 (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: Entnahmegebot*



jkc schrieb:


> Oder kennst Du auch nur einen Einzigen der eine belastbare Empirie zu dieser Maßnahme zu Grunde liegen hat? Grüße JK


naja, die fangkarten liefern bestimmt, auf grund von schlampiger führung, ein schlechtes eher ergebnis aber dennoch ein ergebnis. ich nehme mich bei der schlampigen führung nicht aus. irgendwelche zuständigen ämter beim elektrofischen sind mir bisher auch nicht zu gesicht gekommen. trotzdem gehe ich davon aus, dass das so gemacht wird. alles andere wäre unwissenschaftlich und nicht haltbar. bin ich da etwa auf dem holzweg mit meiner ansicht?

ich muß aber auch dazu sagen, dass ich wenig einblick ins vereinsleben und in die dortigen vorgänge der entscheidungsfindung habe.

edit: ich war bisher nie mit einem entnahmegebot konfrontiert. nur für den wels soll es wohl, gerüchten zufolge, ein inoffizielles geben.


----------



## Trollwut (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: Entnahmegebot*



bombe20 schrieb:


> naja, die fangkarten liefern bestimmt, auf grund von schlampiger führung, ein schlechtes eher ergebnis aber dennoch ein ergebnis. ich nehme mich bei der schlampigen führung nicht aus. irgendwelche zuständigen ämter beim elektrofischen sind mir bisher auch nicht zu gesicht gekommen. trotzdem gehe ich davon aus, dass das so gemacht wird. alles andere wäre unwissenschaftlich und nicht haltbar. bin ich da etwa auf dem holzweg mit meiner ansicht?
> 
> ich muß aber auch dazu sagen, dass ich wenig einblick ins vereinsleben und in die dortigen vorgänge der entscheidungsfindung habe.




Naja, so lange es keine Probleme wie Verbuttung oder Hungerformen muss man eigentlich keinerlei Maßnahmen ergreifen. So ein Gewässer regelt sich normalerweise eh selbst. Mit Entnahmegebot ändert sich gar nichts.
Habe früher auch jede Grundel abgemurkst, und werde jetzt von Angelkollegen unglaubig angeschaut, wenn ich Grundeln abhake und wieder rein werfe. Abmurksen dauert einfach wesentlich länger. Und die Grundel kann auch nichts dafür, dass sie eine Grundel geworden is.
Ich als einzelner bzw. sogar ganze Vereine können da nichts ausrichten. Ändern sich die ökologischen Faktoren wie Gewässertrübung, Räuberbestand, Unterstände o.Ä. ändert sich dann auch wieder der Fischbestand. Wer rund 20, 30 Jahre zurückdenkt wird sich an Massenweiße Klodeckel im Main erinnern. Eine echte Plage.
Und jetzt? Besonders viele sind nicht mehr da. 
Da hat sich einfach der Lebensraum insgesamt geändert.
Deswegen sind Entnahmegebote mMn insgesamt ein Unfug.

vorallem sowas auf Fanglisten basieren zu lassen. Die sagen in Gewässern mit sich reproduzierendem Fischbestand genau nichts aus. Wird viel auf Weißfisch geangelt wird auch viel Weißfisch gefangen. Wird viel auf aal geangelt is klar, dass viele kleine Waller Beifang sind.


----------



## bombe20 (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: Entnahmegebot*

das erschüttert jetzt ein bisschen mein bild vom ökologisch agierenden angelverein. ich bin vom fach, pflanzen zwar, und habe einblick in statistische verfahren. das diese, was der unterton der kommentare vermuten lässt, keine oder kaum anwendung finden ist bitter. in der freien wirtschaft würde man zum entnahmegebot wohl golfplatzentscheidung sagen.


----------



## sbho (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: Entnahmegebot*

Habe gehört, die vom Entnahmegebot betroffenen Fische können bei den veranlassenden Fischereibehörden und Vereinsgremien abgegeben werden..... *LOL*


----------



## Forellenberti (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: Entnahmegebot*

Hallo,

wenn schon Entnahme würde ich versuchen sie einem sinnvollen Zweck zuzuführen.
Spontan fallen mir Tierhalter, Falknereien etc. ein.

Gruß Forellenberti


----------



## 50er-Jäger (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: Entnahmegebot*

Schon traurig durch was sinnlose Regeln sich einige Angler entmündigen lassen, denke bei solchen Regeln sollte einem das Hobby so viel wert sein, dass man eben bei Strafen durch nicht einhalten dieser sinnlosen Regeln, am Ende auch einfach den Verein wechseln sollte und die Gewässer.
 So viel sollte einem der Fisch schon wert sein und man sich nicht damit zufrieden geben, dass man ihn fängt tötet und gar keine Verwertung für hat, die sinnvoll ist.


----------



## Zat (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: Entnahmegebot*

Also als Hamburger kenne ich mich ja mit sinnlosen Regeln die es gibt oder von denen zumindest einige meinen das es sie gibt aus. Zum einen was keiner sieht, kann auch keiner bemängeln, das heisst wenn keiner da ist und du die Fische nicht verwerten kannst oder willst, einfach wieder rein damit, zum anderen kommt es bei mir in letzter zeit unerklärlicher weise ständig dazu das mir die fische wieder aus der Hand rutschen und im Wasser landen  das löst zwar das Problem mit solchen Regelungen nicht wirklich, aber immerhin musst du nicht irgendwas mitnehmen was du garnicht essen willst.


----------



## CaptainPike (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: Entnahmegebot*



Trollwut schrieb:


> ...
> vorallem sowas auf Fanglisten basieren zu lassen. Die sagen in Gewässern mit sich reproduzierendem Fischbestand genau nichts aus. Wird viel auf Weißfisch geangelt wird auch viel Weißfisch gefangen. Wird viel auf aal geangelt is klar, dass viele kleine Waller Beifang sind.



Wie wird überhaupt berechnet wie es um eine bestimmte Fischart im Gewässer steht? Nur anhand der Ergebnisse aus den Fanglisten? Elektrofischen und nachzählen wird ja wohl nur in den wenigsten Fällen möglich sein |supergri


----------



## 50er-Jäger (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: Entnahmegebot*



CaptainPike schrieb:


> Wie wird überhaupt berechnet wie es um eine bestimmte Fischart im Gewässer steht? Nur anhand der Ergebnisse aus den Fanglisten? Elektrofischen und nachzählen wird ja wohl nur in den wenigsten Fällen möglich sein |supergri



Meist wird das über die Fangkarten gemacht ja, kenne genug Spezialisten die ja auch denken wenn sie Unmengen gefangene Fische eintragen, dass umso mehr besetzt wird, umgekehrtes ist aber der Fall, wenn nachgesehen wird das aus wenig Besatz mit einmal Massenfänge herauskommen, gehen die eher von sich einem selbst produzierenden Bestand aus, sodass kein Besatz mehr nötig ist.


----------



## jkc (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: Entnahmegebot*



CaptainPike schrieb:


> ...Elektrofischen und nachzählen wird ja wohl nur in den wenigsten Fällen möglich sein |supergri



Hi, regelmäßige Bestandsuntersuchungen mit angepassten fischereilichen Methoden, dass kann ein E-Fisch-Gerät aber auch Reusen oder Stellnetze sein, sollten Grundlagen der Bewirtschaftung bei annähernd allen Gewässern sein. Sollten...

Frage ist, warum das so selten möglich sein soll, könnte man nicht alle X-Jahre paar 1000er in die Hand nehmen, anstatt das Geld in der Zwischenzeit in fragwürdigen bis sinnlosen und teils widerrechtlichen Besatz zu stecken?


Grüße JK


----------



## 50er-Jäger (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: Entnahmegebot*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi, regelmäßige Bestandsuntersuchungen mit angepassten fischereilichen Methoden, dass kann ein E-Fisch-Gerät aber auch Reusen oder Stellnetze sein, sollten Grundlager der Bewirtschaftung bei annähernd allen Gewässern sein. Sollten...
> 
> Frage ist, warum das so selten möglich sein soll, könnte man nicht alle X-Jahre paar 1000er in die Hand nehmen, anstatt das Geld in der Zwischenzeit in fragwürdigen bis sinnlosen und teils widerrechtlichen Besatz zu stecken?
> 
> ...



Die Vereine besitzen weder die geräte noch das Wissen wie man so etwas durchführt, gerade bei den Netzabfischungen, somit wären die Kosten viel zu hoch nur um mal zu sehen was drin ist, da ist es eben komfortabler immer wieder Fisch rein zu kippen, am besten fangfähig damit die Rentner die den ganzen Tag am See sitzen keine Langeweile bekommen.
 In Hannover wurde mal angeregt den Forellenbesatz in irgendwelchen Gewässern wo er nach zwei Wochen eh raus gefangen ist einzusparen und in die Jugend zu investieren- Antwort nein dann würden zu viele Vereinsmitglieder austreten wenn das weg fällt austreten, echt peinlich das man mit solchen Sachen Mitglieder halten will/muss!!!#q


----------



## Fin (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: Entnahmegebot*

Welchen sinnvollen Grund für das zwanghafte Entnehmen von Döbeln in einem Fließgewässer gibt es denn? Ist ja jetzt keine invasive Art  und wenn sich die Artenzusammensetzung und ihre Anzahle entgegen der Vorstellung des Bewirtschaftes ändert, hat das bestimmt Ursachen welche man angehen könnte. Also wenn es keine asiatischen Karpfenschwärme sind oder ähnl. würde mir so ein "Gebot" am ...... vorbeigehen.


----------



## BERND2000 (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: Entnahmegebot*



bombe20 schrieb:


> das erschüttert jetzt ein bisschen mein bild vom ökologisch agierenden angelverein. ich bin vom fach, pflanzen zwar, und habe einblick in statistische verfahren. das diese, was der unterton der kommentare vermuten lässt, keine oder kaum anwendung finden ist bitter. in der freien wirtschaft würde man zum entnahmegebot wohl golfplatzentscheidung sagen.


 
 So etwas mag es ja geben...
 Meistens wird es aber wohl leider nur der Wunsch sein , etwas zu verbessern um Wunschvorstellungen umzusetzen....

 Das mag auf Gegner solcher Bestimmungen zutreffen, wie auch auf Ihre Schöpfer.
 Die Wünsche unterscheiden sich halt und bei einigen ändern sie sich auch noch alle paar Jahre.

 Der häufigste Grund wird wohl sein das sich Natur nicht so entwickelt wie man es sich wünscht...da greift man dann ein ...und behindert die Entwicklung etwas.

 Welche invasive 
Art wurde je so besiegt?
 (Auch da gibt es fast immer Gebote zu handeln, die nicht befolgt werden)

 Öfter wurden eher heimische, lediglich unbeliebte Arten, so an den Rand zur Ausrottung gebracht.


----------



## RxmxnWxrzbxrg (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: Entnahmegebot*



ronram schrieb:


> Ist denn das Entnahmegebot für die entsprechende Strecke einem Verwertungszwang gleichzusetzen?
> Oder handelt es sich um eine Hegemaßnahme, sodass das Töten des Welses, des Rapfens und der Grundel schon durch das Entfernen aus dem Wasser gerechtfertigt wird?
> 
> Da würde ich mal nachfragen....



Verwertung ist nicht mit Verspeisen gleichzusetzten !


----------



## ronram (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: Entnahmegebot*



RomanWürzburg schrieb:


> Verwertung ist nicht mit Verspeisen gleichzusetzten !


Hat ja auch niemand behauptet.


----------



## Hann. Münden (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: Entnahmegebot*



sbho schrieb:


> Habe gehört, die vom Entnahmegebot betroffenen Fische können bei den veranlassenden Fischereibehörden und Vereinsgremien abgegeben werden..... *LOL*



Der is gut :m .


----------



## Lazarus (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: Entnahmegebot*



Fin schrieb:


> Welchen sinnvollen Grund für das zwanghafte Entnehmen von Döbeln in einem Fließgewässer gibt es denn?


Bei uns entnehmen manche Angler auch jeden Aitel, obwohl es kein spezielles Entnahmegebot für diese Art gibt. Der Grund dafür ist, dass die Aitel die Jungforellen dezimieren.

Wenn sich die Forelle noch natürlich in einem Gewässer fortpflanzt, erscheint das durchaus sinnvoll. In einem kleinen Fließgewässer dürfte die generelle Entnahme der Aitel schon einen Einfluss auf deren Bestand haben.


----------



## BERND2000 (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: Entnahmegebot*



Lazarus schrieb:


> Bei uns entnehmen manche Angler auch jeden Aitel, obwohl es kein spezielles Entnahmegebot für diese Art gibt. Der Grund dafür ist, dass die Aitel die Jungforellen dezimieren.
> 
> Wenn sich die Forelle noch natürlich in einem Gewässer fortpflanzt, erscheint das durchaus sinnvoll. In einem kleinen Fließgewässer dürfte die generelle Entnahme der Aitel schon einen Einfluss auf deren Bestand haben.



 Zum Schutz der Forellen wird da auch der Hecht nicht gern gesehen, aber auch der Aal, der Barsch, die Quappe... sollen da besser kurz gehalten werden.
 Otter sind natürlich auch brandgefährlich...,:q
 . 
 für eine Nutzung der Forellen nach Wunsch.

 Ich erinnere mich noch an einen Wiesenbach in Norddeutschland wo wir Mitte der 80er fast nichts mehr, als die B.F beim E-Fischen vorfanden.
 Gut Tausend  B-Forellen von 5cm - Ü60cm, aber alles weitere nur als Einzeltiere.
 Was für ein Wunder, wenn sie einst doch keine Feinde dort hatte, die dort auch mal unter Ihnen aufräumten.
 Da fehlten halt Anger, Otter, Hecht.... bis der Kormoran kam.

 Vieles hat halt immer 2 Seiten, daran wollte ich lediglich erinnern.

 Nicht immer wird ein möglichst guter Forellenbestand, gleichzusetzen sein mit Gewässerpflege und Artenvielfalt.
 Öfter wohl mit dem Nutzungsgedanken und Ertragsdenken, denn wir ja alle auch durch das Tierschutzgesetz eingeimpft bekommen, als Sinn des Angelns.


----------



## BERND2000 (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: Entnahmegebot*



Krabat_11 schrieb:


> Moin Boardies,
> 
> um es gleich vorweg zu nehmen, ich befische diese Strecke NICHT!
> Es gibt bei uns eine ziemlich lange Flußstrecke, auf der es ein Entnahmegebot für Waller, Rapfen, Schwarzmundgrundel gibt.
> ...



 Wer da Angelt darf den dann Ihn gehörenden Fisch, dieser 3 Arten halt nicht zurücksetzen.
 Wie er es löst "Seine Fische" dann zu entsorgen, ist sein Problem oder seine Sache, nur legal sollte es in seinem Interesse schon sein.

 Kann oder will ER es nicht, sollte Er da besser nicht angeln.
 Denn das ist ja die Bedingung unter der Er dort überhaupt  fischen darf.
 Besatzrechte hat er ja so oder so nicht, er darf sich lediglich ungeschützte Fische aneignen.
 Fängt er aber Fische dieser 3 Arten, sind sie wohl sofort sein Besitz.


----------



## Ghostrider (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: Entnahmegebot*



Krabat_11 schrieb:


> Moin Boardies,
> 
> um es gleich vorweg zu nehmen, ich befische diese Strecke NICHT!
> Es gibt bei uns eine ziemlich lange Flußstrecke, auf der es ein Entnahmegebot für Waller, Rapfen, Schwarzmundgrundel gibt.
> ...



Mit möglichst vielen, die auch so davon überzeugt sind, sammeln und dann vor's Vereinsheim kippen...


----------



## Krabat_11 (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: Entnahmegebot*



CaptainPike schrieb:


> Wie wird überhaupt berechnet wie es um eine bestimmte Fischart im Gewässer steht? Nur anhand der Ergebnisse aus den Fanglisten? Elektrofischen und nachzählen wird ja wohl nur in den wenigsten Fällen möglich sein |supergri



Die Diskussion nimmt einen für mich unerwarteten Verlauf, aber egal.
Elektrofischen und Bestandskontrolle, sowas wird gemacht. Die Ergebnisse sind nicht gerade ermutigend, ich weiss allerdings nicht, wie und wo gefischt wurde. Ich würde ja irgendwie versuchen das Ergebnis zu bekommen, das ich haben möchte. Ein wirkliches Problem hier ist eher der Kormoran, was aber wohl daran liegt, dass man gut an den Verletzungen erkennt.
Mein Eingangspost war nicht ganz korrekt, ich fische nur nicht auf der Flußseite, auf der das Entnahmegebot gilt. Dazwischen liegt eine Landesgrenze. Schonmaße sind auch unterschiedlich aber es gibt ernsthafte Bemühungen die Bewirtschaftung effektiver und einheitlicher zu gestalten.


----------



## Kay63 (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: Entnahmegebot*

Hallo Krabat 11,

na da hast Du ja ein Thema ins Rollen gebracht!
Ich jedenfalls stelle mein eigenes Gewissen immer über die Gebote und Vorschriften, sicherlich wie die meisten hier.
Übrigens habe ich mal einen Rapfen verschenkt, an jemanden den ich eher nicht so mochte. Nach einer Woche fragte er mich, wann ich denn wieder angeln gehe und ob er nochmal Fisch bekommen könnte!#t

Grüße
Kay


----------



## Krabat_11 (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: Entnahmegebot*



Kay63 schrieb:


> Hallo Krabat 11,
> 
> na da hast Du ja ein Thema ins Rollen gebracht!
> Ich jedenfalls stelle mein eigenes Gewissen immer über die Gebote und Vorschriften, sicherlich wie die meisten hier.
> ...



Moin Kay,
an dieses Vorschriftenbaching hatte ich gar nicht gedacht.
Es tut sich wirklich was auf Vereinsebene hier und das finde ich gut. Aber ob da die Entnahme hilft? Kormorane verjagen dürfte mehr nützen
btw. die große Refo in der Wiese hat sich ein anderes Plätzchen gesucht.....


----------



## Sneep (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: Entnahmegebot*

Hallo,

*Bestandsabschätzungen.*
Das ist ein außerordentlich schwieriges Unterfangen.
Alle Fangeinrichtungen fangen selektiv und sind abhängig Geschick des Bedieners. Selbst beim E-Fischen sagt das Fangprotokoll wenig aus. Bei einem Forellenbestand Bach- und RB-Forelle von 50:50 fange ich zu 90 % BF, weil die Regenbogner gleich auf Distanz gehen.
  Beim Angeln fange ich ja nur hungrige und unvorsichtige Fische, mit Reusen nur Arten, die da gern hineingehen usw. Trotz aller Bedenken, ist die Fangliste ein vorzügliches Mittel, wenn sie richtig genutzt wird. Man darf nur nicht so naiv sein, die Einzelwerte zu übernehmen, da hier geflunkert wird, dass sich die Balken biegen.
  Da ich aber davon ausgehe, dass jedes Jahr gleich viel gelogen wird, betrachte ich nur die Veränderungen.
  Wenn ich die Rotaugen für jedes Jahr als Stückzahl, mittlere Länge und Gewicht als Balkendiagramm habe, sehe ich sofort, ob die z. B. kleiner werden oder von der Anzahl her abnehmen. Ich kann immer de Tendenz erkennen und gegensteuern. Voraussetzung ist natürlich, ich hefte die Meldungen nicht nur ab. Da fühlen sich die Mitglieder schnell verschaukelt.
*Entnahme von „Fischunkraut“*
  Ich habe kein Problem damit, Döbel oder Aale aus dem Forellenbach zu entfernen. Das ist für mich Teil der Hege. Nicht tolerieren kann ich, wenn mit den E-Geräten Jagd auf diese Arten gemacht wird.
*Legimitation von Entnahmegeboten*
  Der Gewässerwart schlägt das vor und die Mehrheit beschließt das. Dabei ist durchaus nicht immer eine Bestandsabschätzung erforderlich. Habe ich Waller in einem See mit Edelkrebsrestbestand, ist da schon einer zu viel. Wirft mir jemand Grundeln in den See, brauche ich die nicht erst zu zählen.
  Mit dem Beschluss, ist diese Regelung für alle verbindlich, auch für die mit nassen Händen oder Gewissen.
*Akzeptanz von Entnahmegeboten.*
  Viele haben ja glitschige Hände oder entdecken ihr Gewissen. Wenn ein Beschluss der Mehrheit besteht, den Graser zu entnehmen, um den Pflanzen eine Chance zu geben, kann keiner für sich das Recht reklamieren, den zurückzusetzen. Wenn er Probleme damit hat, soll er bitteschön das Fischen auf diese Art unterlassen.
  Es kann im Verein nur eine Richtung bei der Hege geben. Habe ich damit ein Problem, kann ich versuchen eine Mehrheit für meine Vorstellung zu finden. Ggf. suche ich mir einen anderen Verein.
*Tierschutzgesetz, vernünftiger Grund bei Hegemaßnahmen.*
  Zurzeit ist die Rechtsauslegung so, dass ich bei Fischen die ich im Rahmen einer Hegemaßnahme gefangen habe keinen weiteren vernünftigen Grund brauche. Ein Entnahmegebot ist aber zweifelsfrei eine Hegemaßnahme.

  SNEEp


----------



## Kay63 (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: Entnahmegebot*

Hallo in die Runde,

gestern habe ich etwas vom Gewissen geschrieben und wollte dazu etwas ergänzen. Mit Gewissen meine ich nicht glitschige Hände! Um auf die Eingangsfrage zurückzukommen; wenn ich in einem Gewässer angle, wo ein Entnahmegebot gilt, sollte ich mich vorher damit beschäftigen, was ich mit einem Fisch mache, den ich selbst nicht verwerten möchte. Sonst macht man es wie Krabat 11 und geht gar nicht erst hin. Es gab doch schon ein paar gute Vorschläge zur Verwendung.

Grüße Kay


----------



## BERND2000 (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: Entnahmegebot*




Kay63 schrieb:


> Hallo in die Runde,
> 
> gestern habe ich etwas vom Gewissen geschrieben und wollte dazu etwas ergänzen. Mit Gewissen meine ich nicht glitschige Hände! Um auf die Eingangsfrage zurückzukommen; wenn ich in einem Gewässer angle, wo ein Entnahmegebot gilt, sollte ich mich vorher damit beschäftigen, was ich mit einem Fisch mache, den ich selbst nicht verwerten möchte. Sonst macht man es wie Krabat 11 und geht gar nicht erst hin. Es gab doch schon ein paar gute Vorschläge zur Verwendung.
> 
> Grüße Kay



 Ich habe weiter oben geschrieben das es fast nie gelang eingewanderte invasive Arten mit so etwas einzudämmen.

 Auch da mal wieder die Frage ob Tierschutz und Naturschutz immer Hand in Hand gehen.
 Ich denke nicht.

 Mit Tierschützern kann man so etwas gar nicht umsetzen, weil dann ein Tier etwas ist was lediglich schnell und massenhaft plattgemacht werden soll.
 Da ist dann die Verwertungsfrage nur nebensächlich.

 Beide Wege kann man konsequent gehen, nur beides zusammen löst halt gar keine Probleme.

 Wenn man begründete Entnahmegebote erlässt sollte man sie auch durchsetzen wollen.
 (Im Ausland vergiftet man da schon mal ganze Fischbestände kleinerer Flüsse)
 Mag man das nur halbherzig machen, bringt es nichts und trotzdem sterben unnötig viele Tiere.

 Mit den tierschutzbewussten Deutschen , ist so etwas wohl kaum konsequent umzusetzen.

 Wobei Ich eben auch Deutscher bin...#c.also hinterfrage ob Tiere unnötig sterben dürfen.|kopfkrat
#h


----------



## Fischer am Inn (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: Entnahmegebot*

Hallo BERND2000
Hallo miteinander





BERND2000 schrieb:


> Mit Tierschützern kann man so etwas gar nicht umsetzen,
> 
> ...........
> 
> ...



Was heißt hier "mit den Deutschen", das ist doch noch nicht mal innerhalb der Anglerschaft machbar. Überflieg noch mal den Thread hier und es wird völlig klar wie heterogen das Gebilde "deutsche Anglerschaft" ist. Wenn schon einem Entnahmegebot nicht problemlos gefolgt werden kann, dann spricht das Bände.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## BERND2000 (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: Entnahmegebot*



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Hallo BERND2000
> Hallo miteinander
> 
> 
> ...



 Na ja, auch deutsche Angler sind Deutsche.
 Du hast meinen "kleinen" bösen Seitenhieb überlesen.
 Der deutsche Angler ist wohl mehr Tierschützer als ihm bewusst ist, so etwas beschäftigt viele mehr, als die Überlegung ob eine Entnahme aus Naturschutzbetrachtung oder Bestandserhaltung zu verantworten sei.#t


 Auch Angler sind eben oft gefangen in der deutschen Betrachtung, das man Tiere nur begründet tötet und dann doch nicht als Müll betrachtet sondern verwertet.
 Das gilt für meinen Vorschreiben wie auch für mich und wohl fast alle.
 Die Folge ist eben, das viele so einer Regel nicht folgen mögen und das sich auch kaum Einer bereit erklärt, das dann auch durchzusetzen.


----------



## jkc (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: Entnahmegebot*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> ...
> Wenn man begründete Entnahmegebote erlässt sollte man sie auch durchsetzen wollen.
> (Im Ausland vergiftet man da schon mal ganze Fischbestände kleinerer Flüsse)
> Mag man das nur halbherzig machen, bringt es nichts und trotzdem sterben unnötig viele Tiere.



Hi, das ist doch auch oft der Knackpunkt solcher Entnahmegebote. In meinen Augen muss ein solches überhaupt erfolgreich sein können um sich selbst zu rechtfertigen. 
Wenn ich Beispielsweise am Rhein in NRW hin gehe und allen Anglern ein Entnahmegebot für Grundeln auferlege und das obwohl große Teile der Strecke unbefischbar und noch viele hunderte Flusskilometer außerhalb von NRW sind, dann kann das gar nicht wirksam sein. Die Paar Fische die da entnommen werden (können) führen doch lediglich dazu, dass die verbleibenden Grundeln mehr Fressen haben und sich besser entwickeln. 
(Rheinischer Fischereiverband in NRW hat übrigens KEIN Entnahmegebot für Grundeln erlassen - wie ich finde, mit gutem Grund.)

Gleiches gilt für mich auch machmal für den Waller, wenn ich mit meiner Anglerschaft in der Lage bin, nur drei bis zehn Waller im Jahr auf über 100ha zu Fläche fangen, dann brauche ich über ein Entnahmegebot gar nicht nachdenken. Zumindest nicht mehr, wenn die Waller auch nur ein einziges Mal erfolgreich gelaicht haben.
Weiter behindert ein solches Gebot eine Spezialisierung / gezielte Befischung in die Richtung Wels und damit eine an den Bestand angepasste, nachhaltige Nutzung der Art. Denn wie schon mehrere oben geschrieben haben, auch ich fische nicht auf Fische, für die ich keine Verwertung sicherstellen kann - insbesondere dann nicht, wenn ich sie entnehmen muss. Wenns dumm läuft, bleibt dann viel Gewässerpotential ungenutzt.


Grüße JK


----------



## Kay63 (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: Entnahmegebot*

Wie Krabat 11 schon schrieb, nimmt die Diskussion einen unerwarteten Verlauf. Eigentlich ging es doch mehr um die (kulinarische) Verwertung entnahmepflichtiger Fische. Thomas, der Moderator hat, glaube mich zu erinnern, mal ein Video zur Verwertung von Grundeln gedreht. Mein Vorschlag wäre Rapfen fürs nächste Dschungelcamp.(Gesehen habe ich diesen wertvollen Beitrag zur abendlichen Unterhaltung allerdings noch nie.)

Vielleicht sollte man doch mal in einer konkreteren Diskussion eine Meinung finden, die von der Mehrheit der hier vertretenden Anglerschaft zum Thema besserer Schutz der heimischen Fischarten mitgetragen wird. Wobei man natürlich zwischen Forellenbach und Rhein unterscheiden muss, denn die Wirksamkeit der Methoden dürfte sich unterscheiden.

Grüße Kay


----------



## Andal (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: Entnahmegebot*

Wenn du Rapfen durch den Wolf/Cutter jagst, dann schmecken die wunderbar. Das Problem sind nur die vielen Gräten, aber in Fischbouletten wird aus denen ja kurzer Prozess gemacht. Kein Grund, sie nicht zu verwerten. Waller sind sowieso in jeder Größe gut zu verwerten und bei den Grundeln muss man sich auch bloß die Arbeit machen. In Gottes Namen verfütter man sie an die Krähen, die mögen auch Fisch. Für Scheinheiligkeiten ist jedenfalls kein Grund gegeben.


----------



## Aquarienfisch (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: Entnahmegebot*

Es gibt Leute die schieben wirklich alles in sich hinein, so habe ich das Gefühl. Naja mir ist es egal, jeder wie er es möchte.

Das Entnahmegebot halte ich für Schwachsinn, auf der einen Seite wird sich beschwert, dass die Fischbestände sinken auf der anderen "muss" man jeden Maßigen fisch entnehmen -.-
Klar ist dass die Menge der Eier mit dem Körpergewicht zusammen hängt ===> große Fische entnehmen.

Nein im Ernst, würde ich alle entnahmepflichtigen Fische mit nach Hause nehmen die ich Fange, bräuchte ich n Kühlhaus und könnte meine Angelsachen verkaufen weil ich in nächster Zeit nicht mehr ans Wasser muss...
daher C&R #6


----------



## Naturliebhaber (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: Entnahmegebot*



Sneep schrieb:


> *Akzeptanz von Entnahmegeboten.*
> Viele haben ja glitschige Hände oder entdecken ihr Gewissen. Wenn ein Beschluss der Mehrheit besteht, den Graser zu entnehmen, um den Pflanzen eine Chance zu geben, kann keiner für sich das Recht reklamieren, den zurückzusetzen. Wenn er Probleme damit hat, soll er bitteschön das Fischen auf diese Art unterlassen.
> Es kann im Verein nur eine Richtung bei der Hege geben. Habe ich damit ein Problem, kann ich versuchen eine Mehrheit für meine Vorstellung zu finden. Ggf. suche ich mir einen anderen Verein.



 Die Mehrheit im Verein soll also Hegerichtlinien absegnen. Selten so gelacht. Das sind genau die gleichen Leute, die sich bei Hauptversammlungen für massenhaften Karpfenbesatz aussprechen.

 Dieses ganze Hegegequatsche ist bei einheimischen Arten genau so kompletter Blödsinn wie z.B. Hegeabschüsse beim Rehwild. Im Klartext geht es immer darum, den Zielen einzelner Klientelgruppen nachzukommen.

 Und genau deshalb lege ich für mich selbst fest, welche Fische ich entnehme und welche nicht. Das bedeutet bei mir z.B., dass Zwergwelse und Waller immer entnommen werden (egal wie groß, haben hier kein Schonmaß), weil sie massive Schäden an Fischbeständen anrichten, andere Fischarten aber nur bei Verwertungsabsicht.


----------



## BERND2000 (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: Entnahmegebot*



Krabat_11 schrieb:


> ein Entnahmegebot für Waller, Rapfen, Schwarzmundgrundel .


 
 Das ist Rheineinzugsgebiet!


----------



## Fin (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: Entnahmegebot*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Und genau *deshalb lege ich für mich selbst fest, welche Fische ich entnehme und welche nicht*. Das bedeutet bei mir z.B., dass Zwergwelse und Waller immer entnommen werden (egal wie groß, haben hier kein Schonmaß), weil sie massive Schäden an Fischbeständen anrichten, andere Fischarten aber nur bei Verwertungsabsicht.



Und damit dürfte nun alles gesagt sein. Bei mir kommt jeder Waller wieder ins Wasser, sowie jeder Rapfen und Döbel. Weil ich sie nicht essen kann bzw. möchte (und weil ein Fang- und Entnahmeverbot für Rapfen gilt).#h


----------



## BERND2000 (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: Entnahmegebot*



Fin schrieb:


> Und damit dürfte nun alles gesagt sein. Bei mir kommt jeder Waller wieder ins Wasser, sowie jeder Rapfen und Döbel. Weil ich sie nicht essen kann bzw. möchte (*und weil ein Fang- und Entnahmeverbot für Rapfen gilt*).#h



Du Angelst ja auch in der Elbe.
Weil Wels, Döbel und Rapfen dort heimisch sind, eine ganz andere Ausgangslage und Betrachtung.

Gegenfrage, gehst Du dort auch so vorsichtig mit Wollhandkrabben um...:q

Mal im Ernst, eigentlich ist es traurig das gegen die Ausbreitung wenigstens der Rapfen in Weser, Ems oder Rein nichts gemacht wurde.
Die sind dort fremd, die will keiner essen und es gibt keine Begründung außer dem Tierschutzgedanken.
Den Zander oder Wels essen wir wenigstens.
Was wird also passieren, wir entnehmen Ihre Konkurrenten und Feinde, die Rapfen fördern wir so gar noch doppelt, wenn wir sie schwimmen lassen.
Das ist doch hirnlos.#q (teilweise gar Gesetz...)


----------



## jkc (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: Entnahmegebot*

Hi, bezüglich der Waller und der kulinarischen Verwertung, habe ich die größeren Fische im Verein verteilt, einer davon ist in die Fischfrikadellen fürs Sommerfest gewandert, ein anderer wurde zu Filets und Kotletts. Der größte so verwertete Fisch war mitte 1,6m - keiner der Leute die von gegessen haben, hatten sich drüber beklagt ob´s bei nem 2,2m Fisch anders gewesen wäre weiß ich nicht.

Grüße JK


----------



## Krabat_11 (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: Entnahmegebot*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Ich habe weiter oben geschrieben das es fast nie gelang eingewanderte invasive Arten mit so etwas einzudämmen.
> 
> #h


Ich oute mich hier gleich mal als Laie was eine nachhaltige Bestandspflege angeht, damit das klar ist.
Es ist hier und da schon gelungen, selbst bei Arten, wo man es nicht für möglich hält. Ratten auf Südseeinseln, das klappt, wenn das Vorgehen massiv ist.
Ein Entnahmegebot ist entspricht dem natürlich nicht, schon weil ein Fluß keine Insel ist. Über Sinn und Unsinn wollte ich eigentlich gar nicht diskutieren.... ein Einwand dann doch: Ich verstehe das schon so, dass die eingewanderten Arten NICHT ausgerottet werden sollen, sonden nur, dass einheimische Bestände ein wenig mehr Raum bekommen. Ein entnommener Waller frist weniger Brassen und Grundeln....|kopfkrat


----------



## Krabat_11 (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: Entnahmegebot*



Andal schrieb:


> Wenn du Rapfen durch den Wolf/Cutter jagst, dann schmecken die wunderbar. Das Problem sind nur die vielen Gräten, aber in Fischbouletten wird aus denen ja kurzer Prozess gemacht. Kein Grund, sie nicht zu verwerten. Waller sind sowieso in jeder Größe gut zu verwerten und bei den Grundeln muss man sich auch bloß die Arbeit machen. In Gottes Namen verfütter man sie an die Krähen, die mögen auch Fisch. Für Scheinheiligkeiten ist jedenfalls kein Grund gegeben.



Krähen?
Das ist ja mal ein ganz anderes Thema.....
Die sind hier stellenweise die Grundeln der Lüfte. Nur mit dem Unterschied, dass sie Lärm und Dreck machen.
Wer Krähen füttert hat hier schnell mal ein Problem.
Kann man nicht Fischreiher mit den Rapfen/Welsen/Grundeln füttern? Dann bleiben die vom Wasser weg.


----------



## Sneep (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: Entnahmegebot*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Die Mehrheit im Verein soll also Hegerichtlinien absegnen. Selten so gelacht. Das sind genau die gleichen Leute, die sich bei Hauptversammlungen für massenhaften Karpfenbesatz aussprechen.
> 
> Dieses ganze Hegegequatsche ist bei einheimischen Arten genau so kompletter Blödsinn wie z.B. Hegeabschüsse beim Rehwild. Im Klartext geht es immer darum, den Zielen einzelner Klientelgruppen nachzukommen.
> 
> Und genau deshalb lege ich für mich selbst fest, welche Fische ich entnehme und welche nicht. Das bedeutet bei mir z.B., dass Zwergwelse und Waller immer entnommen werden (egal wie groß, haben hier kein Schonmaß), weil sie massive Schäden an Fischbeständen anrichten, andere Fischarten aber nur bei Verwertungsabsicht.



 @ Naturliebhaber

  Verstehe ich dich richtig, die Mehrheit im Verein ist nicht in der Lage fachlich zu beurteilen, was unter ein Entnahmegebot fallen soll, weil sie in anderen Hegefragen auch keine Ahnung hat (Beispiel Karpfenbesatz)?
  Den Einwand halte ich für berechtigt.

  Bleibt die Frage, wer soll es denn entscheiden, die Fischerei ist ja nicht in der Lage dazu. Vielleicht die Fischereibehörde oder die Biologische Station?

  Welche kompetente Gruppierung würdest du das denn entscheiden lassen?
  Ach, da steht es ja, du selber könntest es also. Was bringt dich auf das dünne Brett, dir anzumaßen, dass du es besser kannst als die anderen Vereinsmitglieder? 

  Was ist an der Variante ein abgestimmtes Vorgehen im Verein festzulegen, schlechter als an der Variante, jeder, wie er mag. 
  Zum Hegegequatsche hat das Fischereirecht eine ganz eigene Auffassung.
  Hier das Beispiel NRW LFischG NRW § 3. 2
_[FONT=&quot]§ 3
Inhalt des Fischereirechts, Hegepflicht[/FONT]_
_[FONT=&quot](1) …..[/FONT]_
_[FONT=&quot](2) Das Fischereirecht umfasst die Pflicht, einen der Größe und Beschaffenheit des Gewässers *entsprechenden artenreichen heimischen* Fischbestand zu erhalten und zu hegen.[/FONT]_
  [FONT=&quot]Diese Pflicht obliegt dem Pächter und nicht dem einzelnen Angler.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]Ein Entnahmegebot ist ja nicht das Ausrotten einer unerwünschten Art oder Neozoe. Das hegnerische Mittel der Entnahmesteuerung umfasst ja eine Unzahl von möglichen Maßnahmen.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Zum Beispiel verstärkter Angeldruck auf verbuttete Brassen im See. Hier kann es durchaus Sinn machen den Waller sogar zu schonen, du würdest ihn aber lieber essen.
Man kann Fische, die besonders stark mit Parasiten (z. B. Lernaea) befallen sind in kleineren Gewässern entnehmen und abschlagen. [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Ich kenne jetzt auch keine Klientel im Verein, die scharf darauf ist, verhungerte Brassen oder kranke Fische mit Geschwüren zu dezimieren.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Gelangen Aliens ins Gewässer, ist der Bestand sofort zu bekämpfen. Wenn dein Verein in den nächsten Jahren die für Deutschland im Freiwasser erstmals nachgewiesene Amur-Schläfergrundel (Percottus glenii) in die Teiche bekommt, brennt da der Baum. Dann ist der Teich in wenigen Jahren [FONT=&quot]j[/FONT]ungfisch- und amphibienfrei. Da ein großes Karpfenzuchtgebiet bereits mit dem Fisch verseucht ist, braucht ihr nur bis zur nächsten oder übernächsten Karpfenlieferung zu warten.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Den werdet ihr dann nie mehr wegbekommen aber es ist unbedingt wichtig, das eine gefangene Schläfergrundel nicht mehr zurückgesetzt wird. Dann kann ich nicht warten, bis jedes Mitglied das mit seinem Gewissen abgeklärt hat. [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Hege ist im Verein eine Gemeinschaftsaufgabe.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Sich hierbei nicht zu beteiligen und sich dann noch als der moralisch Überlegene zu präsentieren, na ja.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]sneep[/FONT]


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: Entnahmegebot*



> braucht ihr nur bis zur nächsten oder übernächsten Karpfenlieferung zu warten.


Stimmt, Satzkarpfenbesatz ist ja ökologisch so wertvoll für Gewässer, da ist es kein Wunder, dass der so gerne und viel von den kompetenten Vereinen seit Jahrzehnten besetzt wird.
Da kann so ne Grundel natürlich Schäden anrichten..

Die Frage war ja nach "waidgerechtem" Umsetzen des Entnahmegebotes.

Da zwar der einzelne Angler laut Gesetzgeber nicht zu Hegemaßnahmen fähig ist, aber in der Masse im Verein jede Kompetenz dazu zugestanden bekommt (Schwarmintelligenz?), ist eine solche Maßnahme dann schlicht per se als "Hege"maßnahme (ob für einzelnen Arten oder als generelles Abknüppelgebot wie in Bayern oder jetzt in Duisburg) waidgerecht!

Und man braucht sich als einzelner Angler darüber hinaus keine Gedanken mehr machen, auch wenn man die Fische dann in die Tonne kloppt oder eben dem Vereinsvorsitzenden zur Entsorgung abliefert..


----------



## Naturliebhaber (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: Entnahmegebot*



Sneep schrieb:


> Welche kompetente Gruppierung würdest du das denn entscheiden lassen?



 Ganz klare Antwort: Die Fischereibehörde. Das ist die einzige Instanz, der ich diesbezüglich sachkundige und praxistaugliche Entscheidungen mit Augenmaß zutraue.

 Auf keinen Fall die Mehrheit in den Vereinen, aber auch keine Theoretiker von irgendwelchen Naturschutzverbänden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: Entnahmegebot*

Wie in Duisburg, wo die dann das allgemeine Abknüppelgebot mit festschreiben, richtig!

Nur so gehts, damit man endlich die Schädlinge (= Fische) ausm Wasser kriegt..


----------



## Forellenberti (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: Entnahmegebot*

Hi Krabat,

ich teile Deine Auffassung. Ich sehe es nicht als Vernichtungsfeldzug sondern als Bestandsschutz heimischer Fischarten. Eine generelle Vernichtung gelingt in Flüssen eh nicht, da weiter Zuwanderungen folgen werden.
Man erlebt ja, was z.b. Waschbär Mink etc. anrichten, die zur Pelztierzucht eingeführt wurden, dann entwichen sind oder freigelassen wurden. Der amerikanische Flußkrebs ist ein ähnliches Beispiel.

Gruß Forellenberti


----------



## Naturliebhaber (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: Entnahmegebot*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wie in Duisburg, wo die dann das allgemeine Abknüppelgebot mit festschreiben, richtig!
> 
> Nur so gehts, damit man endlich die Schädlinge (= Fische) ausm Wasser kriegt..



Das ist keine Festlegung zur Entnahmepflicht aus hegerischen Gründen. Diese wird immer klar an einzelnen Fischarten festgemacht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: Entnahmegebot*

Fachlich kompetente Behörden halt...


----------



## Jose (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: Entnahmegebot*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wie in Duisburg, wo die dann das allgemeine Abknüppelgebot mit festschreiben, richtig!
> 
> Nur so gehts, damit man endlich die Schädlinge (= Fische) ausm Wasser kriegt..




iche heute hart drauf: nimmst du bitte "(= Fische)" raus.
nachdem was ich heut am rhein gesehen hab...


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: Entnahmegebot*



Jose schrieb:


> nachdem was ich heut am rhein gesehen hab...



|kopfkrat???
Nu lass dir nicht alles aus der Nase ziehen.:m


----------



## Jose (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: Entnahmegebot*

nee, bin total "verschnupft". wär ein trööt mit vielen punkten. 
haks ab unter "sauerei geprüfter angler"


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: Entnahmegebot*

Kein Grund für Schnupfen.
Sind wir nicht alle sauereigeprüfte Angler?|supergri


----------



## Naturliebhaber (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: Entnahmegebot*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Fachlich kompetente Behörden halt...



Ja, kompetent. Aber halt als Behörde politischen Weisungen unterworfen. Deshalb stehe ich Fischereibehörden durchaus kritisch gegenüber. Aber wo sie Entnahmepflicht verhängen (in Mittelfranken größtenteils für den Waller in Gewässern mit Hegepflicht) oder ganzjährigen Schutz (wie bei uns hier teilweise für Rotauge und Rotfeder) steckt da meiner Meinung nach schon Substanz dahinter.


----------



## sbho (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: Entnahmegebot*

Entnehmen und vor der Tür der fürs Entnahmegebot Fischereibehörde deponieren wäre die sinnvollste Methode, so ein Haufen stinkender Rapfen von Samstagabend in der  Hitze vor sich gammelnd macht sich bestimmt gut...

 #c

 Hahah.....





Krabat_11 schrieb:


> Moin Boardies,
> 
> um es gleich vorweg zu nehmen, ich befische diese Strecke NICHT!
> Es gibt bei uns eine ziemlich lange Flußstrecke, auf der es ein Entnahmegebot für Waller, Rapfen, Schwarzmundgrundel gibt.
> ...


----------



## Brachsenfan (15. Mai 2015)

*AW: Entnahmegebot*

Entnehmen und Verwerten!!!!

 Alle drei genannten Fischarten sind hervorragende Speisefische!!!!!!!


----------



## BERND2000 (15. Mai 2015)

*AW: Entnahmegebot*



sbho schrieb:


> Entnehmen und vor der Tür der fürs Entnahmegebot Fischereibehörde deponieren wäre die sinnvollste Methode, so ein Haufen stinkender Rapfen von Samstagabend in der Hitze vor sich gammelnd macht sich bestimmt gut...
> 
> #c
> 
> Hahah.....


 
 Macht sich bestimmt gut....

 Dann reißen sie Jemanden den Popo auf,...
 ...und zwar dem der seine Fische wie Müll behandelt, also gegen das Tierschutzgesetz verstoßen hat und diesen Müll einfach auf öffentlichen Plätzen entsorgt, anstatt Ihn zu essen oder beim Abdecker zu entsorgen. 

 Macht sich bestimmt gut, um Anglern den Rest zu geben, wenn man etwas gegen Angeln und Angler hat.


----------



## Sneep (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: Entnahmegebot*

Hallo,

jetzt wissen wir wenigstens, wer nicht fähig ist über Entnahmegebote zu entscheiden. Irgend einer muß es aber machen. Wenn es dann, auf welcher Ebene auch immer, beschlossen wird, sehe ich jeden der dort angelt in der Pflicht das mit umzusetzen.

Die Nagelprobe werden wir mit dem Auftreten der Amur-Schläfergrundel erleben. Da wird sich zeigen wie gut solche Entnahmegebote umgesetzt werden konnen. 

Das ist keine weitere Grundelart, dieser Fisch stellt eine ganz neue Klasse an Bedrohung dar. Diese unechte Grundel besiedelt vorwiegend kleinere, pflanzenreiche Gewässer.
Dort ist sie nicht mehr zu entfernen, aber wirksam zu dezimieren. Tut man das nicht, ist sie in der Lage, die gesamten Jungfische und Amphibienlarven zu vernichten.

Wenn die Masse der Angler der Meinung ist, dass das mit dem Entnehmen und Verwerten/Entsorgen zu viel Mühe macht, schlage ich vor, der Percottus mal ein paar Jahre zum Bestandsaufbau zu gönnen und mal abwarten was passiert.

Ich darf nach E-Fischen Neozoen nicht wieder zurücksetzen, muss diese also verwerten. Da fallen dann schon mal 40 Marmorkarpfen von 80 cm an. Hat etwas gedauert die zu filetieren, ging aber. Da hatte die Nachbarschaft halt Fischwoche.

Kleinfische wie Blauband, Sumpfelritze oder Hundsfisch enden als Futter für Edelkrebse oder Wasserschildkröten.

Da sollte es möglich sein, auch 3 Zwergwelse zu entsorgen/verwerten.

SneeP


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: Entnahmegebot*

Die Frage war ja nach "waidgerechtem" Umsetzen des Entnahmegebotes.

Da zwar der einzelne Angler laut Gesetzgeber nicht zu Hegemaßnahmen fähig ist, aber in der Masse im Verein jede Kompetenz dazu zugestanden bekommt (Schwarmintelligenz?), ist eine solche Maßnahme dann schlicht per se als "Hege"maßnahme (ob für einzelnen Arten oder als generelles Abknüppelgebot wie in Bayern oder jetzt in Duisburg) waidgerecht!

Und man braucht sich als einzelner Angler darüber hinaus keine Gedanken mehr machen, auch wenn man die Fische dann in die Tonne kloppt oder eben dem Vereinsvorsitzenden zur Entsorgung abliefert..

Man kann, muss aber (rechtlich eh) nicht die Fische verwerten, wenn sie einem selber nicht passen.

Vollkommen in Ordnung..


----------



## Fin (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: Entnahmegebot*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Du Angelst ja auch in der Elbe.
> Weil Wels, Döbel und Rapfen dort heimisch sind, eine ganz andere Ausgangslage und Betrachtung.
> 
> Gegenfrage, gehst Du dort auch so vorsichtig mit Wollhandkrabben um...:q



Jap da hast du wohl recht. Und zur Wollhandkrabbe fällt mir nichts mehr ein. Sie hat gewonnen. Friedfischangeln ist in meinem Elbabschnitt für mich endgültig Geschichte  (artet einfach in puren Stress aus!). Ich wette Tante Petra hat dieses durchaus interessante Monstrum erfunden |supergri


----------

